# which male to keep for breeding?



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I can't decide - should i take the too dark dove tan male with a nice masculine head and body or the more feminine but better coloured male?

This is the really nice masculine male:


















The slimmer more feminine male:


















What would you choose if you were me?

They are both dove (aa pp) tan and will be used in my champagne and silver lines when i start these up.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

personally i prefer the second of the two. I don't like keeping too bulky males, i've had experiences where they bully the females more than mating with them ): but that might be just mine  
Beautiful boys though!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If you're breeding to standard, the first seems to have a slightly better head and slightly less of a pinched muzzle. It's always hard to tell from pictures, though.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd go for type and size personally.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I generally use stockier boys for breeding =o)


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have decided to keep alle the males and female from this litter that has not been reserved. I will see how they develop within the next two months and then decide which to breed. I want to breed these for type and size, to continue the lovely parents good size and type.

I'm afraid i won't have another litter from their father, since he all of a sudden looks really old and have lost weight. He's fine and active as always, just really old to look at now  So i hope his sons and daughters will be nice breeders.


----------

